
Firework launches a short-form video storytelling app, backed by Lightspeed - CoryMGrenier
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/14/firework-officially-launches-a-short-form-video-storytelling-app-backed-by-lightspeed/
======
throwawaysea
Perhaps I am underestimating its creative applications, but the “flip reveal”
thing seems like a weak differentiator at best? Although perhaps it is a
durable one if they are granted their patent.

The other bits about video length and meaningful engagement seem like positive
differentiators, but those also seem easily replicable by competitors.

